# 1st Phase of beach trailer



## Texasreelaffair (Jul 1, 2005)

I am finally starting to see some daylite on my beach trailer ( 6 1/2' x 10' )to go behind my new Tacoma 4X4. It's going to get initiated at Sharkathon next weekend with a few Coronas, friends, and some terrific fishing.
The upper portion is bolted down w/ clips that hold it in place so it can be removed if the trailer needs to be used w/o it. Looking ahead to add a fold out table for a sink and stove and to have brackets off each side for hammocks and awnings. Plans are to have it complete by next spring. 
Here are a few pics









Yes,Yes got it home tonite and had planned on 1" of clearance on the garage door and it came out as planned, Hill yes, 


Will get it primed and painted tommorrow and be ready to leave Thursday for Sharkathon
See everyone on tha Beach soon, Reel


----------



## Laurens (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice rig Paul. Guess that means you wont be working this weekend? REMO


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

You welders have all the fun..............great job.


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

nice setup :brew2:


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

That old Bullard in the background brings back memories for me.


----------



## dadrifta (Feb 21, 2005)

If it was mine , I'd mount some rod holders on those top double sqaure tubes, to keep your rod tips as high as possible!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice looking trailer but please excuse my ignorance...what the heck do you use it for?


----------



## SeanT (Oct 27, 2005)

trodery said:


> Very nice looking trailer but please excuse my ignorance...what the heck do you use it for?


Its for hauling all your stuff to the beach,some of us like to have everything you could ever use and then some when we go fishing.There is only so much room in the bed of a truck.
Nice job on the trailer,looks a lot better than mine.


----------



## Major 10 0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Jbethard and I decided to build a Beach trailer also, We went a little farther tho.... Just picked up the steel for the racks that will extend above the trailer and we plan on finishing that the rack this weekend, will post more picts then. Chris came by and looked at it the other day and named it the High Island Hilton...


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

Major 10 0 said:


> Jbethard and I decided to build a Beach trailer also, We went a little farther tho.... Just picked up the steel for the racks that will extend above the trailer and we plan on finishing that the rack this weekend, will post more picts then. Chris came by and looked at it the other day and named it the High Island Hilton...


nice little set-up :cheers:


----------



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

Please keep us informed, I would like to see the finished product.


----------



## Major 10 0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Got the rack up, The side ramp, lights and grill put on.


----------



## jbethard (May 2, 2005)

Yea, we just about got it finished, just need to do some wiring and install the A/C and we will be done.


----------



## Texasreelaffair (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey Major, what are you planning on pulling the Hilton with ?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

That Is 2cool


----------



## Major 10 0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Texasreelaffair said:


> Hey Major, what are you planning on pulling the Hilton with ?


F150 4x4, The camper is real small 6 foot by 8 foot and doesnt weigh as much as a 4 wheeler so i dont think towing is going to be an issue, in fact we had to actually pick the thing up a few times to remove the axle.


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

Good thing you allowed 1" for clearing the garage door. I built a 10' tower for a deer stand in my garage once and it was only after I had a couple of friends over to help me move it outside that I realized it wouldn't go out the door or roll over. Had to torch the legs infront of my friends. That was probably over 20 years ago and I still hear about it.

Two great looking rigs. I'll be looking for them on the beach.
James


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Being called out!*

........OK, ya'll gunna force me outta retirement! I sold mine to Tom Weber(2cooler) and have missed it soooo bad. You guys got some really great lookin' rigs but now it's on like Donkey Kong!..........Jay


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Feed a man and he eats for a day,give him a torch and welding machine and he can build something kool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow u the man i wish i could weld


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

sweet :biggrin:


----------



## willbo (May 21, 2004)

KINGFISHER71 said:


> ........OK, ya'll gunna force me outta retirement! I sold mine to Tom Weber(2cooler) and have missed it soooo bad. You guys got some really great lookin' rigs but now it's on like Donkey Kong!..........Jay


Paging Mr. Weber..... Mr. Weber, your badass rig is needed at the Drum Run.... and don't forget the disk....... JR has some fajitas that need to be introduced to the heat of the plow... :brew:

Nice lookin' getups fellas

See ya'll on the sand,
Willbo


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

That is a real nice setup. Both of ya'll did a nice job! Ya'll are giving me some ideas now...


----------



## JeepnTX (Aug 8, 2006)

Ooh, Ooh! Can I play too?!? Finished phase 1 on mine tonight. Next is going to be an awning of some sort (probably just a removeable canvas tarp, or something similar). Only kicker is, I had to be able to pull it comfortably with my 6.5" lifted, 35" tired cherokee. SImple solution... suspension lift for the trailer! Tires on the trailer are 285/75/16's (~33x11.5).


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Jeep, had to do the same thing (flipped axle). Sometimes you're dragging those things as much as you are pulling them in the sand.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Anybody got any updates?


----------



## Major 10 0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ive been kinda busy, i will get picts of the final High Island Hilton this weekend and post em up


----------



## JeepnTX (Aug 8, 2006)

KINGFISHER71 said:


> Anybody got any updates?


 Yep. And I'll only say one thing. DON'T USE WHEEL SPACERS! Now I've got a ruined spacer, bent wheel, and bent axle. :headknock:headknock


----------



## Major 10 0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok here is the Finished High Island Hilton


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Major, that is the tinyest camper I ever seen! That is 2cool!
Jeep, what happend? Lookin' good! Got my material this week end!


----------



## Major 10 0 (Jan 5, 2006)

KINGFISHER71 said:


> Major, that is the tinyest camper I ever seen! That is 2cool!
> Jeep, what happend? Lookin' good! Got my material this week end!


When you fold down the beds the whole thing is matress and its about the size of a full size bed, It is the smallest trailer i have seen also


----------



## bw2626 (Oct 21, 2006)

*welder by trade*

like it. better get it powder coated, or spray w/ galvanized paint (cheaper, but not as good,still better than reg. paint.) Where's the PIT, or gas burner, done right it takes little space, but worth it's weight in fuel on a choppy day.


----------

